# Exo Terra VS Zoomed terrariums (pros & cons)



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok, I've got an Exoterra and zoomed terrarium and I'm about to put both together at about the same time. I'd like to get the thoughts, comments and experience of those here on the board that have used both for frogs.

My thoughts, concerns and such.

Lighting. I have the 12 12 18 zoo med naturalistic terrarium and I was going to use the coralife aqulight mini for it. Thoughts? For the exo which is 24 18 18. (I think) probably just some 24'' pc or t5 fixture.

Replacing the screen lid. I already took out the zoomed screenand was thinking of puting glass on all but maybe an inch of the front for ventalation and keeping the front glass clear. I will put something like 100 micron mesh there.

Gaps at the doors. It looks like on both tanks flies can walk right out through the gaps at the sides of the door. Thoughts? I was thinking about putting a thin strip of plastic, acrylic or something that would be right up against the crack.

These are both being made for resale so I want to maximize look but keep down cost. I'd also like to not have too many mods because I'd like to tell other customers simply how to make one for themselves.

Thanks in advance for the comments and advice.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I use zoo-meds for my frogs, and yes melanogaster can get between the cracks on exo-terras... but I use exo-terras for my geckos because they're so damn fast and having that half door closed helps. 

Also, I tend to side with Zoo Med because they help to support all of the local herp shows I've been to, and I've heard (maybe someone can verify this for me) that their general support for the hobby is more on point- probably partly due to Exo being a Hagen brand which is originally a fish company, not a herp business.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

THanks TClipse

Do the flies come through on the zoomed tanks?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I mean, either way not a whole lot get out.. just seems like maybe 1-2 per feeding with the exo's and less with the zoo-meds. 

I mostly just use the zoo's cause the clean front looks better IMO. honestly it really comes down to what you like better, but I wouldn't recommend zoo-med's for stuff that moves faster than you do.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Cool, thanks.

do you get glass cut for the tops. Do you leave the screens in or take them out? have any heat issues for the frogs?

any pics?

Thanks


----------

